# bluetooth problem in hp pavilion g4



## manne (Sep 12, 2011)

hi frnds

in my hp pavilion g4 laptop the option of blue tooth and wifi is available but when i try to on them(fn+f12) nthing is getting on not even a failure notification 

i tried opening wireless manager and on but the buttons are not active

i tried with the help menu where it says go to bios while restarting and go to system cofiguration and select built in device options but that menu is never available 

And even the LED on the F12 button which indicates the status of blue tooth is always red

please help me im in desperate condition


----------



## aaryaan (Sep 13, 2011)

Dude ... what do you expect from HP !!! ........Wish you all the best to get adequate support!


----------



## red dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you ever use the bluetooth in that particular laptop?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

again the same question : have u ever used it before on this system?? when was the last time u accessed it ??

 if not then update the drivers , better reinstall them and then update...


----------



## hluachawngthu (Sep 17, 2011)

I am also using this product, my device is working properly. That's why I expect a great things from Hp and I've found many. Please check the device and get help from Hp assistant.


----------

